# Punderson Ice



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm anxious to get out to Punderson and try for some of those 17,000 brown trout they released. Anyone have the courage to try walking out on it yet or seen anyone fishing it? I live close but would rather be safe and have someone else be the guinea pig!


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

was just there and ice didn't look to good. I couldn't get to beach area because they had piles of stone or something in the lot and it was not plowed. went down by docks and 2 guys were fishing off them and they had just started . they said there was about 5 inches of ice. not were I wanted to fish so I went home.


----------



## yzking5 (Jan 5, 2015)

I was out there tonight about 3.5 off the dock on the campground. the guy next to us had 4 trout handful gills 1 crappie and that's it. We got skunked had few small hits but nothing. we got there at 3pm left at 6:15


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

yzking what time where you out?was with the wife and we got 2.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

oops....sorry.just saw the time.lol! be careful by that dock.had to step on that 2x4 sticking out.


----------



## Mallardsmasher (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey YZking where were you at exactly. I was out there yesterday too in the black and blue shanty.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Mallardsmasher,you by any chance weren't the shanty blasting Motown were ya???


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

How's the ice?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

let u know when I get there Ttrout.heading there soon.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

Ice thickness? Nice fish that only one?


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

She's a fatty


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

What size was the brown?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

9 inches.me and the kid got full tickets.plus a few bonus gills.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice catches!!!! What were you using and what colors? What depth?


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

What's the best way to walk out on the ice out there?Never fished there without a boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

right off the dock clevelandtacklebox. kayak,no color.sniffer rig with a single waxie.me and the kid were done in an hr and half.stopped at Aquilla and got a few more gills to sweeten the pot.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

nothing finer than your little girl with an ice game face!!! proud papa here!!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

last fish to fill the ticket.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice hull! Great pics! I've really gotta try this hardwater trout fishing someday!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

its just plain fun bobberbucket.nonstop hits!bring Jr out.worth the trip!


----------



## grmleeper (Mar 30, 2010)

what should I use for trout and where do I park and walk out to?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

grmleeper,small jig with a #14 single hook dropper.waxies.park by the cabin area.you will she the dock.there all over in there.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Ice, what does the Lil Princess charge for lessons?? Nice pictures, thanks for sharing....


----------



## grmleeper (Mar 30, 2010)

safe ice for two adults?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just drove by and saw two shanties and two other guys on buckets


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got off. About 4 adults and 6 kids out by the cabin dock besides me and my buddy. The bite was very light. We had bites about every 2-3 minutes but they would take nibbles here and there. Not committed bitters. We only brought in 7 in about 1.5 hours but lost at least twice as many. Saw one other guy catch one. Fish are all on the bottom 6inches hitting wax worms on a pin min. Couldn't compare the effectiveness of maggots or minnows bc the people using them didn't catch anything!


----------



## grmleeper (Mar 30, 2010)

musclebeach22, where at on this map?


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Find where that map says check in station on the east side of the lake. There is a dock there. Go 25 yards straight towards the beach off the dock and pick a hole. The bottom is littered with fish. Icingdeath and I hammered them there yesterday from 11-1pm


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn it Muscles, leave some for me! Stupid work.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey dip, I invited you! Can't pull that card lol


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

Caught a lot of trout but them things are o small to even keep any one get any better ones? Or they all that dinky?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I went out from the beach lot this afternoon in 15 ft of water, got seven trout and half doz. gills. Most trout were small and the gills were to . Did get three trout on a small spoon jigging.


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

I was there also! Fish in front of campground did about the same as you


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

shhh!!!!!!!we got skunked musclebeach!!!!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep. No damn fish in that lake. ......anymore


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

im thinkn about heading up to get it a try


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

When u going beetlebailey?


----------



## grmleeper (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks musclebeach, I'll be out there friday hopefully. the two warm days we had didnt hurt ice did they?


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

musclebeach22 said:


> When u going beetlebailey?


was thinkn today. but my nef cant go! hows the ice?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Can someone tell what the limit is for Trout at Punderson?

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Steelhauler said:


> Can someone tell what the limit is for Trout at Punderson?
> 
> Thanks,
> Wes


ohiodnr says 5


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

im heading up. should be there by 1:30-2:00! I will be in red jacket!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm pumped. Got gear ready this a.m. If work cooperates, I'll be out Wednesday,
Pfeffercorn shanty.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Beetlebailey, give me a call 440-708-6209. Have some info for you....


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

hmmmmm........well I will be out Saturday if anyone leaves any for me.lol!!!get a quick 5 then head over to the bog.guy told mW about mutant trout over there. :/


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> then head over to the bog


Huh? Care to elaborate?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone ever ice fish any of the smaller lakes surrounding Punderson? Both can be seen from 87. Across from St helens and the other West of Punderson entrance.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> Anyone ever ice fish any of the smaller lakes surrounding Punderson? Both can be seen from 87. Across from St helens and the other West of Punderson entrance.


they had big fish kills a few yrs back.I know the ones.used to have nice bass in the 80s.miss that place!!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

90s I meant.sorry.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

just got back! cought 20 trout kept 5. very lite bite, lost a lot ... no gills,crappie. did have ahold of a huge l.m. had him to the hole and got off!! nice day to be out!! may go back out Thursday?


----------



## grmleeper (Mar 30, 2010)

how thick the ice beetlebailey, and where you head to?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> Anyone ever ice fish any of the smaller lakes surrounding Punderson? Both can be seen from 87. Across from St helens and the other West of Punderson entrance.



We use to ice fish stump lake back in the mid 70,s had nice gills and crappie then the winter kill yrs later. That's the one across from St. Helens . Last time I went you can sight fish the crappie it, s so clear. Lots of weeds , not sure if the size is better now or not. I looked at yesterday and thought about it. The other lake by the snowmobile area on the west side of the park is pine lake real shallow haven,t tried it it many years , never know till you try I guess.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you guys getting rainbows or Browns?


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dink browns


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used to yak Stump Lake. Haven't been there in a few years. Pretty shallow. Yeah, I remember the bad fish kill years back.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Gonna try for some trouts today. Need something besides the gazillion perch the wife caught all summer.


----------



## yzking5 (Jan 5, 2015)

All the trout are 8 in big like a fish stick. kinda a waste of time but a fun bite. would be good for the lil ones tho. wana catch big fish go to erie!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

8 inches big was the biggest I caught I got few little 5 inchers , I was surprised with the smaller ones . The state did have a surplus last fall. But they will get bigger in there, so that's always good. Gonna head up on Thursday afternoon and may hit stump lake.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Huh? Care to elaborate?


yes.Emerald pond.back on the snowmobile trail.cut my teeth back there as a young minnow.place has goofy trout back there. good on ice,hell in the summer.like a big deep pit time forgot.goin sat.me and musclebeach saw I nice bow caught the other day.rule of thumb:browns hug and cruise bottom.bows cruise under the ice a few feet down.guy caught it in a flag.gonna bait mine with shrimp next trip.as me and muscle talked,gonna be monster cat this year from feeding on the small browns.compared to Lake Castaic bass!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I went there also back in the day, didn,t know the name of it we use to get some ok gills back then. I went once last year but got the skunk. A deep sucker out farther if I remember ..


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had too many good days back there.crappie too.I've caught everything there.gonna try it this weekend.love that place!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> .Emerald pond.


Ahhh. That's what I thought. Had a bud that used to fish there years back.
I didn't realize it was that deep though. I always thought it was shallow.
It is connected to Punderson, isn't it?

Saw a few trucks parked at the marina yesterday, but no one on the lake in that area. Wonder if they were back in there?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Also. Fished off the campgrounds yesterday.
Ended up moving around a bit, couldn't get anything going.
Moved in tighter to shore, about 11 feet deep and got into some gills (mostly small) and the trout. Didn't see anything in the deeper water, except for two big crappies swimming by. Not a good lake for the camera, it was pretty cloudy. I thought it would be a lot clearer. Next time I'll bring the old flasher instead.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

dad and I got out of the house went up by the campground. toward shore water looked pretty dirty moved out alittle deeper water looked better. didn't have much luck 3 trout and 1 gill. so we left and had some beerz!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got back from emerald a total bust , besides busting through the ice on way out, just hollow shore ice little water. Marked very few fish, not as deep as I remember out toward middle was only 15 ft .


----------



## Spankin eyes 2 (Jan 26, 2015)

just found this site i live in michigan now and grew up in burton lakes down the rd from punderson , glad to see the fishing is awesome you guys named lakes i havent seen or fished in 20 years just want to say thank you , would like to come back to the home town and fish thru the ice maybe someday soon thx for the reads!!!


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

was thinking about going there today or tomorrow. what bait did you use for trout? back in the days I used to catch a lot of trout with 1 ball of fire egg or maggots.never really used minnows


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was just using wax worms on pin mins a glow color was working better for me also I got a few on a small silver Swedish pimple tipped with a waxxie, I did ok off the beach area . But they had no size to them either did the gills.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

May get out Wednesday, work permitting.
Got everything last week on these tipped with a maggot or waxworm.
Sometimes I'll run a very small fly or nymph about 12-18" above it.
I like the spoons, they have enough weight to get your rig down.
Sometimes the little pin mins get me annoyed.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Just left punderson. Caught 9 brownies and a few gills. Let everything go. 7-8" of ice off campground dock.


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

How deep have the trout been hitting.....I was thinking about heading up today....this is my first time ice fishing so any tips would be helpful..thanks! !


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Went yesterday from 3-5 and only caught 4 gills and a 12'' large mouth. Moved around a lot over by the camp group but didn't catch a single trout. This was the first time I've been out there in over 6 trips and didn't catch one. Maybe they moved? Anyone else have similar trouble?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Last week, they were in tight to the shore with the gills, about 10-12 feet deep, which is only about 30 feet out from the dock.
I suspect they were in shallow avoiding things that would try to eat them.
Everything I tried deeper got zilch.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

cmz13 said:


> How deep have the trout been hitting.....I was thinking about heading up today....this is my first time ice fishing so any tips would be helpful..thanks! !


Follow the road all the way to the back by the campgroud. I caught all of mine on waxies off the bottom. The bite is quick so you have to be ready to set the hook. I noticed they also like a little movement in the bait vs. dead sticking it. 

Good luck.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Are either of these lakes open to the Public?



snag said:


> We use to ice fish stump lake back in the mid 70,s had nice gills and crappie then the winter kill yrs later. That's the one across from St. Helens . Last time I went you can sight fish the crappie it, s so clear. Lots of weeds , not sure if the size is better now or not. I looked at yesterday and thought about it. The other lake by the snowmobile area on the west side of the park is pine lake real shallow haven,t tried it it many years , never know till you try I guess.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Both lakes are on Park property, open to public, have fun.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

That's great! When you say Park Property, do you mean Punderson or are they part of the Geauga Park District?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

berkshirepresident said:


> That's great! When you say Park Property, do you mean Punderson or are they part of the Geauga Park District?



They are punderson property, they have a parking lot across from st . Helens on 87 if it, s cleaned for stump lake. Pine lake you park at the snowmobile area and go through the pine trees the last time I did it .


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Many thanks!! Don't know how many times I've driven by those lakes......


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hit Punderson up Saturday. Lots of people off the campground!
Ended up pulling out of the marina.
Got my five, let a few little ones go. 
@4:00, the bluegill went off! Nonstop. Too bad they were all little guys.
Same basic deal - 13ft of water near shore.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/parks/PDFs/parks/Maps/Punderson/pundersonparkmap.pdf

Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Does this mean the ponds on the golf course are open too?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I jokingly thought the same thing!!!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

they are at night....


----------

